# Yoda Kitty



## Duster (Jan 1, 2020)

Yoda Kitty

Baby Yoda is a rescue kitty found in Kannapolis, North Carolina, on Dec. 15. The little cutie also happened to have distinctly Yoda-like ears, which is how she got her name.
Baby Yoda is already a viral star, and Rominger said the Humane Society has already had plenty of adoption offers. When it's time, the organization is hoping to find a local family to give her a forever home.


----------

